# 10/26 Jake



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got lucky today, had a flock of hens and jakes come in around 9.00 this morning, I picked out a jake and shot and rolled him down a creek bank. The rest of the flock started running around putting so I had a little fun and started kee keeing to them and had 2 hens and a jake come up to within 10 yards this went on for several minutes I heard something behind me I thought it was some more turkeys coming in, I turned around to see a nice mature buck 15 feet away looking at me, he took three jumps a stoped and looked back before walking away.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice, ill have to keep the kee keeing in mind next time im out instead of grunting lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the bird.


----------

